# Rally Guidelines



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Take a look at all the help you have if you show up last to a Rally









texasfriends will never do that again.


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

where we supposed to help?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

What kind of rally is that? Everyone's standing around with their hands in their pockets and no one's holding a beer.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

campmg said:


> What kind of rally is that?Â Everyone's standing around with their hands in their pockets and no one's holding a beer.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually the rule was that the last person showing up would bring the beer --

somehow TexasFriends missed that part of the briefing and we were just standing around while others were finding a "rope"....

Actually we had done our Parade of Outbacks earlier and i think by the time we got to TexasFriends the remaining 10 folks seen in the picture out of about 25+ family members that were there were the only ones that could hold themselves up... LOL

Man this was a great weekend... can't wait to the next -- still loving them beans...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome pic









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

All those people standing looking probably had nothing to do with seeing there first Roo









John


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Think thats bad! Last SE rally poor Outbackga arrived late and the CG wouldn't let him bring his TT in till after the group breakfast the next day! Not the best way to encourage groups. _(in fairness it was stated in the lengthy list of *RULES*)_

Dreamtimers


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Actually, as they pulled in, we DID notice it was a Kargoroo, and we DID want to see it. We spent the next few hours thinking up uses for that cargo space (media room was the favorite).









Of course, there was the fun of just making them very uncomfortable while they pulled in ("honey, why are they all staring at us?").

One more new rule for the next rally is that the last tt has to back into their site (while everyone watches and helps guide them simultaneously).


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

darn.. I thought the rule was that the first person who arrived had to back the last person to arrives TT ontothe site...

I have a hard enought time without an audience. Thankfully I have a patient wife.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The unveiling of the Roo...had people so mystified, they dropped all their drinks and couldn't speak for hours...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> they dropped all their drinks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Say it aint so Jim









Don


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Once again.... I will try my best not to be the last one to arrive at a rally! ..and Ghosty I did have the beer but was too busy setting up ALONE and didnt have time to hand any out! hahahaha

Once my DW got over the paranoia of being stared at by the slowly approaching mob it all turned out great...

Thanks for posting the pic Ken, We need to plan a metroplex trip soon so we can get together again.

Bryan


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Texas Friends said:


> Once again.... I will try my best not to be the last one to arrive at a rally! ..and Ghosty I did have the beer but was too busy setting up ALONE and didnt have time to hand any out! hahahaha
> 
> Once my DW got over the paranoia of being stared at by the slowly approaching mob it all turned out great...
> 
> ...


Bryan,
We are working on our calendar and will get with you soon to setup a trip in the metroplex. We have set up a trip to Lake Ray Roberts Isle Duboise Labor Day weekend if you want to go ahead and get a reservation. We need to set up a Rally for the fall in North Texas.

See Ya Soon,
KB


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

kbrazielTx said:


>


It's amazing! Those 'Invisible Fences' really do work!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> kbrazielTx said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


They didn't want to get that "shock" from when they cross the invisable fence.

...you have to admit, it is strange that they are ALL standing behind that small strip of grass..


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You gotta wonder about the two on the right though...

That could be a 'shocking' experience!








Probably was a dare.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

